# Basement: Sonos or plan B



## jphilebiz (Nov 13, 2016)

Hello fellow home theater enthusiasts,

My wife & I are working on remodeling the basement and are at the budgetary phase. My wish to is to add another pair in the house of Sonos PlayBar & Sub. The room will primarily used by teens (not us - we want to have some peace & quiet!) and if we can't budget the PB+Sub I'll be looking for plan B. Anyone has a suggestion for a soundbar + wireless sub and maybe 2 more wireless speakers to make a 5.1 setup? Was looking a Vizio, pricing is appealing ($500 for a 5.1 kit) but what about sound, will I cry my price difference away in regret? Same idea with Sony, others.

Going minimalist: sources (br/game consoles) -> TV (4K w/apps) -> Soundbar (no AV receiver)

Looking for advice & guidance, thanks in advance! :wink2:


----------

